# a bad leg



## Jordan (Aug 1, 2006)

I have a Female Oriental Praying Mantid. She is fully grown, and one day , a couple of weeks ago, she went to strike at a cricket and fell off her branch. She hurt her back-left leg. She didn't use it after that, but she seemed like she could handle with only three legs. But now her abdomen is really large and heavy, and she can't climb the walls, and every time I come in the room to feed her, she tries to climb, and falls down....

I feel really bad for her, and I don't know what I can do.


----------



## Ian (Aug 1, 2006)

Firstly, welcome to the forum  

So, has her back leg actually come off, or is she just unable to use it?

I would suggest padding the side of the enclosure with something like fine mesh, or kitchen towel, so there is optimum grip for her.

Also, what is she feeding on at the moment?


----------



## Jordan (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi, and thanks!

Her back leg hasn't come off. She just lets it hang there, she also cleans it when she cleans everything else.

She has just finished a pack of crickets.


----------



## Ian (Aug 1, 2006)

Okay, I would suggest feeidng her something lighter, such as house flies, or wild caught flying insects. Also, crickets can be prone to passing on a strange disease which causes the mantis to excrete a strange dark brown liquid.

Might be worth thinking about..

I think she will probaby be okay if she hasn't totally lost the leg.


----------



## Jordan (Aug 1, 2006)

Okay, thanks forall the help!


----------

